# Another mine spill!



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

And.... so.... where is that?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Guessing the Animas or one of its tribs based on the "again" comment - man that sucks


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you sure that is from a spill, or is it just spring runoff stirring up sediment from the baseline toxic mine drainage?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I am guessing that is just run off.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's hope it's just sediment stir up.


----------



## janoski (Apr 12, 2014)

*Tip of the iceberg*

Colorado is mine fucked; past, present, future.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Search Results for “river” – The Denver Post

a search at the Denver Post didn't reveal anything that I could see regarding a new spill.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

jmack, the suspense is killing us.


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

That looks like runoff. Where was the picture taken? Everything that drains from the Silverton or Ouray area looks like that. Right time of year that could be tributaries of Clear Creek or the Snake near Keystone. I've closed many mines, this is too early for mine work in the high country. Unless it's a "natural" breach of an internal system, I'm not buying it.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

jmack washed his polypro upstream


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh never mind, I guess that is just the normal color of Red Mountain Creek. Congrats to all you super sleuths out there who spotted the ruse! 

Rest assured, my laundry had nothing to do with this. We all know that you never have to wash polypro.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The true reason for wearing nose plugs.....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

was rushing to try and get to it in time but missed. Definitely its typical color.

Did you guys give it a go Jmack? Heard once upon a time that parts of it have been run, and some of it gets run pretty regularly. That huge falls just below your photo looks pretty damn hair but i image after the gnar cascades there probably some good looking stuff down to the Unc conffluence....


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Perhaps I'm wrong about this. But my understanding is that these sort of events happen relatively frequently with varying amounts of amplitude. I'm no geologist nor do I have my degree from the school of Mines, but it seems like the media took this for a ride and scared the newly settled front range folks to bits. Mining has been cracking eggs in this state and making economies way before trustafarians relocated for microbeers and buds. Shit, in 100 years maybe people will freak out with a sporadic flush of stoners from the foothills? Perhaps I'm wrong about this.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> was rushing to try and get to it in time but missed. Definitely its typical color.
> 
> Did you guys give it a go Jmack? Heard once upon a time that parts of it have been run, and some of it gets run pretty regularly. That huge falls just below your photo looks pretty damn hair but i image after the gnar cascades there probably some good looking stuff down to the Unc conffluence....



I just took that photo coming back from Escalante. I have not run it. My understanding is that you put in below this, hiking down by one of the large tributary waterfalls, and paddle to the dam. Maybe I'll get around to it someday. 

The whole point is that there are a lot of creeks in the mountains, especially in the san juans that look like this, that did not benefit from the two week media frenzy last fall.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

jmack said:


> I just took that photo coming back from Escalante. I have not run it. My understanding is that you put in below this, hiking down by one of the large tributary waterfalls, and paddle to the dam. Maybe I'll get around to it someday.
> 
> The whole point is that there are a lot of creeks in the mountains, especially in the san juans that look like this, that did not benefit from the two week media frenzy last fall.


Creeks benefit? Who cares? Regardless of whether or not there actually was another mine spill, this latest mine spill was definitely Obama and the EPA's fault.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

mikepart said:


> Creeks benefit? Who cares? Regardless of whether or not there actually was another mine spill, this latest mine spill was definitely Obama and the EPA's fault.


I am pretty sure it was Reagan's fault for using trickle down mine clean up assurances. "Don't worry... the market will fix the toxic waste legacy"


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Make the San Juans great again! Build a wall around the abandoned mines. Durangatangs will pay for it.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

KSC said:


> Make the San Juans great again! Build a wall around the abandoned mines. Durangatangs will pay for it.


KSC FOR PREZ!!!!!!


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I ran that section two days ago, its fine and good to go.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DesertRatonIce said:


> I ran that section two days ago, its fine and good to go.


Red Mountain Creek? If so, please provide some more details.... where did you put in and take out, what was the flow and character of the run?


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

MountainmanPete said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong about this. But my understanding is that these sort of events happen relatively frequently with varying amounts of amplitude. I'm no geologist nor do I have my degree from the school of Mines, but it seems like the media took this for a ride and scared the newly settled front range folks to bits. Mining has been cracking eggs in this state and making economies way before trustafarians relocated for microbeers and buds. Shit, in 100 years maybe people will freak out with a sporadic flush of stoners from the foothills? Perhaps I'm wrong about this.



You are absolutely right in that this stuff happens all the time, not that it makes events like these ok. (and apparently this is just sediment flushing)

But I heard so much about that spill in Co, and I kept thinking "This goes on EVERYDAY in WV and no one gives a flying f*ck". 

Surely you guys that go to cheatfest see it? Where's the outrage about Muddy Creek, Bulls run or any number of tribs up that way running bright orange? Yeah those are precipitations of yellow boy, but it's essentially the same thing, it runs with AMD everyday and kills it dead...Otherwise it would hold native trout from top to bottom (now just the very tippy-top).

No one outside of Clay county WV gave a damn when Buffalo Creek had a release that killed the stream with all of it's trout and smallmouth from top to bottom a few years ago.

Lets's take some of this outrage and apply it universally....maybe clean our waterways up.


----------

